# nissan 100nx, r34 engine install and clean



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry about the title, couldnt resist, im posting this and wondering what are the chances that the last engine bay post was also of a 100nx!!!!!!!!!

his engine bay is sweet as sweeties, mine is absolutely nowhere near that, hats off to him, i will be taking his advice because mine is pig dirty and rusty and corroded and smelly and oily and dusty and .............
all i used today was apc and a rag and a brush............

































ive only spent 30 minutes on it, and pleased so far, what i need now is to figure out how to clean the rocker cover and exhaust shield, ill report back tommorrow weather permitting of course


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Good work!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Result for 30 mins work, There was a recent thread on cleaning the manifold cover.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

JB052 said:


> Result for 30 mins work, There was a recent thread on cleaning the manifold cover.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=151098&referrerid=12772


----------



## klan_bmw (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice job!

This GA16DE looks awesome!


----------

